# Longest charger cable?



## Nuthatch (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi folks!
I am trying to find a really long usb charger cable, but none of them seem to be longer than 6 feet. I must be stupid because I *know* that they must be out there! And I'm so tired of looking... Can anyone help me out? Its for my new Kindle Paperwhite.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Go to Amazon
Enter 10 foot Kindle Charging cable 
In the search bar, and look.

If you want longer, enter longer - you might find one - there’s 12 and 16 foot ones.

Beware, you’ll need a high output wall wart to push it or it’ll likely charge really slowly (if at all)...


----------



## christeenzueh (Sep 25, 2020)

A longer cable is not fast charging but they are really good! I also purchased it and I am using it for the last 6 months. You can find it on several sites like Amazon, couponcodify, eBay and ETC


----------

